# Why does my bunny never binky?



## Lucky_2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello!
I have a male neutered Dutch Lop named lucky and he is my first rabbit, he has made a great impression on me and I intend to acquire another (maybe). I have heard that many rabbits binky but I have NEVER seen my rabbit do it. I have had him for about a month. My sister says she has seen him jump up and flick his head but only once.-Kind regards Lucky_2017 [emoji4][emoji195]


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Nov 29, 2017)

View attachment IMG_5965.jpg


----------



## Aki (Nov 29, 2017)

Some rabbits binky more than others. My doe binkies a lot, while her husbunny (who is the laziest bunny on earth) rarely does - he will show he is content by doing what I call the 'beach rabbit' (laying down all stretched out) or sleeping on his back looking like he's dead. 
I've noticed the rabbits I've had all tended to binky more when there was something new and exciting around, like when I unleash them on a part of the house where they usually can't go or when I take out my gym mat. A lot of rabbits will only binky on skid-proof flooring like on carpets, mats, fabric... Aki binkies a lot on her blanket and won't do it on the linoleum.
I wouldn't worry too much about it. He might binky more by imitation if he ever gets a bunny-girlfriend who does - rabbits sometimes learn new behaviors from other rabbits.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 29, 2017)

:yeahthat:

Also, Lucky, since you are new to the forum, just a friendly tip: This thread would be better posted under the *Nutrition & Behavior* heading. You posted this under *Bunny Chat* which is meant to be a playful thread in which just the bunnies 'talk' among themselves.

For example, I could post something here like "My name is Mocha, and my human just brought home a strange 4-legged creature that barks."


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok, Blue eyes and aki, thanks for the info!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Nov 30, 2017)

Luck you say you've had him for about a month? He may need more time to settle in.


----------

